# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή από το μηδέν ....

## tuscani7

Οπως αναφερω ,
θελω να μαθω τη διατροφη για τα τιμπραντο απο το μηδεν εχω μπερδευτη σχετικα με τους σπορους τι πρεπει και τι οχι . 
Υπαρχει καποια ετοιμη συσκευασια ? 
Ξερω μονο την ετοιμη κιτρινι "βιταμινη" ,βραστο αυγο το πολυ για δυο ημερες , καροτο , μηλο και πολυ σπανια μαρουλι .
Επιδει εχω την εντυπωση και μαλλον ειμαι σιγουρος γι αυτο οτι η γνωσεις μου ειναι φτωχες οπως και η διατροφη που εδινα στα πιο παλια μου κοινα καναρινια τωρα αυτο θελω να αλλαξει .
Ετσι λοιπον και ο τιτλος "Διατροφη απο το μηδεν "
Ευχαριστω .

----------


## jk21

ορεξη να εχεις ,να διαβαζεις για τα φιλαρακια σου και την περιποιηση τους 

αφου δεις σχετικα με την κιτρινη .. βιταμινη  

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*δες και ολα αυτα ή οσα θεωρεις πιο αμεσο να κανεις 


(1) Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια
(2) Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης
(3) Οι σπόροι στη διατροφή του καναρινιού
(4) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού
(5) Μπάνιο και υγιεινή στα καναρίνια
(6) Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής
(7) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(8) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(9) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(10) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(11) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(12) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(13) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(14) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(15) Περιποίηση - Κοπή νυχιών καναρινιού
(16) Πήρα ένα καναρίνι τι να κάνω; Συμβουλές για σωστή διαχείριση καναρινιού.

----------


## tuscani7

Αααααα ωραια θα εχω δουλεια για το απογευμα και αυριο το πρωι και το μεσημερι αλλα και το βραδυ .....τελεια !!
Πραγματικα σ ευχαριστω πλακα εκανα .....
Θα διαβασω και οπου σε η σας χρειαστω θα τα πουμε .
Γιατι σιγουρα αξιζουν να τρωνε κατι καλυτερο .

----------


## xrisam

Βαγγέλη όταν λές αυγό το πολύ δύο ημέρες? 

Τους δίνεις δυο φορες την εβδομάδα? Ή το αφήνεις για δύο ημέρες στο κλουβί?

----------


## tuscani7

το αφεινω 2 μερες στο κλουβι ....

----------


## xrisam

:oopseyes:  :oopseyes:  :oopseyes: 

Ωχ...Παναγία μου, καλά είναι τα πουλάκια?

Το αυγό το αφήνουμε μέχρι 2 ώρες το πολύ!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι Βαγγέλη μου το αυγό χαλάει πολύ γρήγορα, ειδικά τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες. Γενικά πρέπει να γνωρίζεις πως ότι πρόσθετο τους βάζουμε, πρέπει να αφαιρείται από το κλουβί σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα. Το αυγό ειδικά όσο σου είπε η Χρύσα, λαχανικά 2-4 ώρες ανάλογα την εποχή και το λαχανικό!

----------


## tuscani7

Μαλιστα , δεν το ηξερα αυτο μιας και τοσα χρονια σε κανενα καναρι που του το αφηνα 2 μερες δεν επαθε ποτε κατι ,οντως τα φρουτα τα εβγαζα την επομενη μερα ....οκ λοιπον το πολυ δυο ωρες το αυγο και λιγο περισσοτερο το φρουτο η λαχανικο .

----------


## jk21

Παλι καλα που το προσεξαν τα παιδια ... εγω νομιζα εδινες δυο φορες την εβδομαδα

Το καλοκαιρι αν τα εχεις εξω ,το διωρο αντε 3ωρο πρεπει να τηρειται πιστα 

Σε θερμοκρασιες κατω των 20 βαθμων ,μπορεις και μεχρι νωρις το μεσημερι (αν το βαλεις πρωι ) και σε πολυ κρυο (κατω των 8 βαθμων το χειμωνα ) μπορεις και μεχρι να σουρουπωσει (ετσι κι αλλιως γινεται νωρις ) .Απαραιτητη προυποθεση οτι το αυγο δεν εχει εν των μεταξυ λερωθει με κουτσουλιες

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλο διαβασμα  Βαγγελη και κατι ακομα για το αυγο βρασιμο τουλαχιστον δεκα λεπτα εγω αφηνω 13-14

----------


## tuscani7

Εντάξει το κατάλαβα ότι μπαίνει έξτρα σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα το βγάζουμε και το αυγό καλό βράσιμο 15 λεπτά

----------


## tuscani7

Καλημερα , και καλο Σ.Κ..
Ερωτηση .... εαν εχω τη δυνατοτητα , να δινω σαν συμπληρωμα εκτος την τροφη με σπορους που ειναι η κυρια τροφη τους , αυγο , καροτο ,μαρουλι ,μηλο και οτι αλλο εχει προταθει απο εδω μεσα απο φρουτα και λαχανικα ειναι απαραιτητη η αυγοτρογη ?
Ποια αυγοτροφη μου προτεινεται να φτιαξω ,να φτιαξω και εγω μια για την εικονα ρε παιδακι μου για την εμπειρια , για πουλια φωνης ?
Ποιο καταστημα εχει χυμα σπορους για να μπορεσω να παω απο κοντα να δω τους σπορους να εχω και εγω σαν νεος μια αλλη εικονα ?

Βεβαια για λογους αυτονοητους σε pm .

----------


## jk21

η αυγοτροφη ειτε ειναι ετοιμη ,ειτε ειναι φτιαχτη συνταγη ,ειναι ενα συνολο υλικων ,που μπορει να δινεται 

ειτε σαν μερος της διατρορης ,ακομα και σε περιοδους συντηρησης ,ως συμπληρωμα στα πουλια ,για να καλυπτει την αναγκη τους σε καποια κυριως αμινοξεα ,που δεν βρισκονται στις φυτικες πηγες τροφης 
ειτε και σαν βασικη τροφη (ειδικα αν ειναι ενισχυμενης πρωτεινης ) σε νεοσσους κατα την αναπτυξη τους 


Περιεχει αμυλουχα βαση ,που

στις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ειναι τα λεγομενα bakery products ( τριμμενα σε μορφη αλευρου ηδη προπαρασκευασμενα προιοντα αρτοποιιας ,φτιαγμενα για αυτο το σκοπο ... ή για αλλους ... ) 

και στις φτιαχτες μπορει να ειναι φρυγανια τριμμενη ή σιμιγδαλι ή αλευρι  διαφορων  σπορων (σιταρι ,βρωμη ,καλαμποκι και σε μικρες ποσοτητες σογια συνηθως ) 

Συνηθως ολες (και πρεπει να εχουν ) περιεχουν και ασβεστιο σε ικανη ποσοτητα ,απο τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο , ή απο ετοιμο συμπληρωμα του εμποριου (φαρμακειου ή πετ σοπ ) ή γαλα  ή και σε καποια αλλη μορφη ισχυρης φυσικης πηγης του (σουσαμι ,αμυγδαλο )

Πρεπει σιγουρα να εχουν βιταμινη d3 και βιτ σε συνθετικη μορφη ( ετοιμες ) ή φυσικη (πχ γαλα ,αλλα και κροκο αυγου ή καποια ηπατελαια ψαριων  με ω3 και τις δυο αυτες βιταμινες προστιθεμενα ομως τη στιγμη που δινεται η αυγοτροφη στα πουλια ,για να μην οξειδωνονται )


ενα μερος τους ειναι φυσικα και το αυγο 

που στις ετοιμες ειναι αφυδατωμενο ,ωστε να κρατα περισσοτερο  (προελευση αυγων σιγουρα η καλυτερη .... τα κακης ποιοτητας τα πτηνοτροφεια τα δινουν στους ανθρωπους .... ) 

και στις φτιαχτες ,μπορει να μπει ως φρεσκο ωμο στις συνταγες αυγοκεικ  οπου ψηνεται στην πορεια  ή καλα βρασμενο 15 λεπτα σε συνταγες οπου δεν ψηνουμε τις αυγοτροφες ,ειτε επισης ωμο αν προκειται για συνταγη τυπου κρεμωδους αυγοτροφης ,που γινεται στην κατσαρολα 



Οταν δινεις σκετο αυγο , επειδη η ποσοτητα που τρωνε τα πουλια ειναι σημαντικη , καθε μερα και χωρις περιορισμο ,δινεις μονο οταν υπαρχουν νεοσσοι .Τις αλλες περιοδους πρεπει απο 1 φορα (συντηρηση ) εως 3 την εβδομαδα  .Πρεπει ομως σιγουρα να δινεις ενα καλο μιγμα σπορων ,οπου θα παιρνουν και την αμυλουχα βαση της διατροφης τους ( κεχρι , βρωμη ) και λιπαρους σπορους να δωσουν χρησιμα αμινοξεα και  χρησιμες ολο το χρονο λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες και ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα ( κανναβουρι ,περιλλα ,λιναρι ,νιζερ με σειρα  βαση της αξια τους σε ολα αυτα )

τα χορταρια ειναι χρησιμα ολο το χρονο και προσθετουν βιταμινες και καροτενοειδη φουλ απαραιτητα στα πουλια ,ενω δεν αλλοιωνονται στο κλουβι ,ακομα και να μεινουν ολη μερα 
τα φρουτα επισης δινουν χρησιμα στοιχεια ( λιγα ομως φρουτα οπως το κανουν τα χορταρικα ) ενω αλλοωνονται ευκολα και γινονται εστια εντομων και δεν πρεπει να μενουν πολυ στο κλουβι .Μια συχνοτητα 5 μερες χορταρικο ,2 φρουτο ειναι υπεραρκετη 
Χορταρικα θα βρεις ποια αξιζουν , σε σχετικο συνδεσμο που σου δοθηκε .Το roman lettuce  , το ελληνικο μαρουλι που ολοι ξερουμε ,ειναι θρεπτικοτερο απο κατι αλλα λεγομενα ως σαλατα ,σγουρα κλπ αλλα ολα τα μαρουλια ,ραντιζονται παρανομα μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη στα χωραφια ,γιατι ειναι ευπαθη και ελωχευει ο κινδυνος υπολλειματων δηλητηριου .Καλυτερα να δινεις αλλα χορταρικα εκτος αν εχεις δικο σου καλλιεργησιμο 


Αυγοτροφη θελεις καποια με βραστο αυγο που δεν θελει ψησιμο ,καποια σε μορφη κεικ που τριβουμε στη συνεχεια ή καποια με βαση σιμιγδαλι που γινεται στην κατσαρολα; 

απο ολα εχει ο μπαξες μας και προσαρμοζονται ολες στις αναγκες του ειδους του πουλιου που θες 


*Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή* Συνταγές αυγοτροφής


εχω αν και εχω φτιαξει διαφορες στο παρελθον ,εχω καταληξει σε μικρες παραλλαγες της κρεμωδους που μας εχει παρουσιασει ο Δημητρης ο mitsman 


Στο διαδικτυο θα βρεις πολλα eshop για πτηνα με μεμονωμενους και υπαρχουν και απλα πετ σοπ που απο κοντα θα δεις ,αν εχουν προστατευμενους τους σπορους και οχι εκθετους σε εντομα .Αν καποια μελη εχουν κατι να σου προτεινουν ,ας γινει με πμ 


Μιγμα για καναρια ,δικης μου προτασης

κεχρι 65 %
βρωμη 10%
περιλλα καφε ή λευκη (οτι βρισκεις πιο φθηνο )  10 %
κανναβουρι 8 %
λιναρι 5 %
νιζερ 2 % 

για περιοδο εκτος συντηρησης (αναπαραγωγη ,πτεροροια ,νεανικη ηλικια νεοσσων απογαλακτισμενων )

----------


## tuscani7

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου έχω μείνει κατά υποχρεωμένος δεν έχω λόγια και πάλι σ ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

> Αυγοτροφη θελεις καποια με βραστο αυγο που δεν θελει ψησιμο ,καποια σε μορφη κεικ που τριβουμε στη συνεχεια ή καποια με βαση σιμιγδαλι που γινεται στην κατσαρολα; 
> 
> απο ολα εχει ο μπαξες μας και προσαρμοζονται ολες στις αναγκες του ειδους του πουλιου που θες 
> 
> 
> *Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Επειδη οπως ισως μαθεις στην πορεια ,το ευχαριστω για μενα ειναι να μην βλεπω να συμβιβαζομαστε με τα bakery products τους και να τους πιεζουμε ωστε να κανουν τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ,πιο αξιες για τα πουλια μας (αλλα βλεπω σχεδον ολοι να συμβιβαζομαστε .... και αυτοι καλα κανουν και συνεχιζουν και μας πλασσαρουν οτι μας πλασσαρουν .... ετσι κι αλλιως οπως λενε ολοι ,αφου ζουνε τα πουλια μας ,καλες θα ειναι ....  )  πες μου τι ειδος αυγοτροφης ,οπως στα περιεγραψα ,θα ηθελες να δοκιμασεις ,ωστε να σου προτεινω την καταλληλοτερη στην ευκολοτερη εκδοση της

----------


## tuscani7

Και πάλι σ ευχαριστώ και λέγε εσύ ότι θες....  :rollhappy: 
Κοίτα δύο τιμπραντο έχω προς το παρόν ακομα και μου αρέσουν αφάνταστα όπως κελαιδουν και θα ήθελα ακόμα ένα και δεν έχω σκοπο να ξεκινήσω τα ζευγαρωματα. 
Οπότε πάλι στης γνώσεις και στην ευχέρεια τη δική σου βρίσκομαι....

----------


## jk21

ας σου πω λοιπον κατι απλο 

Παιρνεις τριμμενη φρυγανια .Υπαρχουν πολλες μαρκες και αυτη ειναι η πιο φθηνη αν την βρεις (ενα μονο μαρκετ την φερνει )




βραζεις ενα αυγο 15 λεπτα 

βαζεις στο multi δυο δαχτυλα υψος απο την φρυγανια  ,ριχνεις μεσα 1 κουταλι του γλυκου τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο ,1 κουταλια της σουπας (κοφτη ) ριγανη και ανακατευεις καλα 

ριχνεις μεσα το αυγο κομμενο σε φετες και με διακοπτομενες ενεργοποιησεις του multi ,τα κανεις μια αφρατη αλλα οχι λασπωμενη μαζα .Για να μην λασπωσει ,ριχνεις πρωτα τον κροκο και μετα λιγο λιγο το ασπραδι .Αν παει να λασπωσει ,πριν γινει αυτο ,ριχνεις λιγο επιπλεον φρυγανια και μετα το υπολοιπο ασπραδι ( οι ποσοτητες παιζουν αναλογα το μεγεθος του αυγου ) 


Βγαζεις το περιεχομενο σε ενα μπολ και ριχνεις ενα κουταλι ελαιολαδο ,οσο μπορεις πιο απλωμενα και ανακατευεις καλα με κουταλι 


Χωριζεις σε μεριδες 3 ημερων ( 6 κουταλια του γλυκου για 2 πουλακια ) και το διατηρεις στην καταψυξη για 3 και πλεον μηνες  (θα τελειωσει νωριτερα ) .Οσο δεν καταψυξεις ,για 3 ημερες στο ψυγειο ειναι μια χαρα !!!

καλη τους ορεξη !

----------


## tuscani7

Καλημέρα θα το δοκιμάσω το γρηγορότερο γιατί δεν μου αρέσει να δίνω το έτοιμο αφού με μιας μπορώ να έχω κάτι πιο καλό και πιο σωστό.

----------


## rafa

Για τους παπαγαλους κανει;

----------


## jk21

για τα αλλα ειδη εκτος budgie ,ειναι οκ .Για τα  budgie ειναι μια χαρα ,αλλα με λιγοτερο λαδι ή και καθολου ,γιατι εχουν διαιτα με λιγοτερα λιπαρα .Για ταισμα νεοσσων κανει και για budgie και παιρνει και περισσοτερη πρωτεινικη ενισχυση για αλλα ειδη πχ cockatiel

ειναι ακομα μια καλη εκδοχη αυτης της αυγοτροφης (θα δειτε και στο θεμα παραλλαγες )

*Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής*και δεν εχει να ζηλεψει τιποτα απο ολες τις αλλες 

απλα την ανεφερα ξεχωρα εδω για τον Βαγγελη ,χωρις παραθεση συνδεσμου  ,θελοντας να τιμησω το ενδιαφερον του απλου χομπιστα ,για το καλυτερο των πουλιων του .Ο τιτλος του θεματος που ανοιξε ,καθως και η ταυτοχρονη ειδοσο καποιων νεων μελων ,απλων χομπιστων τις τελευταιες δυο μερες ,που παντα αποτελουσαν την βαση αυτου του φορουμ ,ηταν αυτο που χαροποιησε και με παρακινησε !


απλα πραγματα ... απο το μηδεν !

----------


## tuscani7

Ετσι ακριβως , ολα απο το μηδεν , δεν ηθελα να κανω το λαθος που εκανα εδω και χρονια με τα καναρινια μου και καποιες καρδερινες που ειχα ......
Ολα αυτα αλλαξαν , οταν κυριολεκτικα εκανα 1 με 1,5 χρονο να διαβαζω για την ωμη τροφη στους σκυλους ....αλλαγη, στα δυο σκυλια μου ζωη να εχουν ............... ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ !!!!!!!!!!!
Σταματαω ομως εδω για να μην ξεφυγω .....

Ετσι μιλαω με καποιους απο εδω μεσα που ειναι στο χωρο των πουλιων γιατι και αυτοι με τον καιρο εγιναν καλυτεροι απο παλιους ...........
Νωμιζω οτι αυτη ειναι και η εννοια ενος forum.
Ναι και γουσταρω τρελλα που ειμαι μελος αυτου του forum .

----------


## xrisam

΄Ολοι έχουμε κάνει λάθη στο παρελθόν.  :: 

Θέληση και αγάπη για τα πλασματά μας να έχουμε και όλα γίνονται.

----------


## tuscani7

Τωρα εγω γιατι θυμομουν οτι ειχαμε τριμμενη φρυγανια δεν ξερω παντως φρυγανια νορμαλ δεν εχει μεινει μετα απο ενα γλυκο που εφτιαξε η γυναικα μου .........
Αρα το σχεδιο αυγοτροφη αναβαλετε για μια αλλα μονο μια μερα ...............

----------


## tuscani7

Λοιπόν σήμερα προμηθεύτηκα όλα τα υλικά για την αυγοτροφη..... 
Και ναι πέτυχε δεν έτυχε..... Μούρλια έγινε και πολύ εύκολη αύριο το πρωί θα την δοκιμάσουν και το απόγευμα έχω πάρει και άλλα καλούδια από φρούτα και λαχανικά. 
Το απόγευμα θα δοκιμάσουν..... Σπανάκι.

----------


## xasimo

Να ρωτήσω και γω κάτι σαν αρχάρια ? ? Φρούτο - λαχανικό και αυγό πόσο συχνά να τους βάζουμε? 
Εγώ την μια μέρα τους έχω φρούτο ή λαχανικό και την άλλη αυγό. Βεβαια κι εγω τα έβαζα το πρωι και τα εβγαζα το βραδυ... που να ξέρω..  :trash:  Η αλήθεια είναι οτι ειδικά το αρσενικο δεν ασχολιόταν και πολυ με τους σπόρους όταν ειχε αυτα... Υπάρχει κάποια παραπομπή με τα φρούτα και λαχανικά που μπορούμε να τους δίνουμε? 
Επίσης κάτι άλλο...διάβασα οτι καλό είναι να τους βαζουμε ποσοτητα σπορων οσο ειναι για να φανε 1-3 μέρες... για να τρώνε όλους τους σπόρους και να πέρνουν όλα τα θρεπτικά συστατικά που έχουν...
Είμαι διατεθιμένη να το κάνω αυτό αλλα σιγουρα θα τους φάνε όλους ή θα λυμάξουν? Πχ η μικρή μου όταν παω να τις φυσηξω τα φλουδια έχω προσέξει οτι τρώει ως επι το πλείστον την βρώμη και όλα τα άλλα είναι πεταμένα κατω...
 (Συγνώμη αν παρενέβησα σε άλλο θέμα δεν ξέρω αν έπρεπε να ανοίξω καινούργιο για να ρωτήσω...πρώτη φορά σε forum  :Confused: )

----------


## jk21

εισαι στο σωστο θεμα .να τα χουμε μαζεμενα και ευκολα ,απο την αρχη ,για τα νεα μας μελη σαν και σενα και το Βαγγελη

αλλα δεν το διαβασες και πολυ καλα ... στο παρον θεμα στο ποστ 2 ,θα βρεις στον 7ο συνδεσμο ,αυτον που θες για χορταρικα 

τα υπολοιπα θα στα πουνε τα αλλα παιδια της παρεας ! ειμαι σιγουρος

----------


## xasimo

Έχετε δίκιο δεν το προσεξα το συγκεκριμένο link και το ψαχνα κίολας...

----------


## tuscani7

Ακολούθησε πιστά ολα αυτά που σου λενε οπως ακομα μου λενε η πιο έμπειροι και θα δεις τεραστια αλλαγη στα πουλακια σου ......
Τα δικα μου μεσα σε μια εβομαδα με την συσταση της αυγοτροφης , με τους διαφορετικους σπορους αλλα και με την συνεχη εναλλαγη λαχανικων .......ειμαι ενθουσιασμένος .
Χαίρομαι που ηρθαν ετσι τα πραγματα και καταφερα ΚΑΙ στα καναρινια μου να μαθαίνω το σωστό τροπο διατροφης και να ξεχασω ολους τους αλλους , τους πρόχειρους και βλαβερους τροπους διατροφης .....

Διατροφη απο το μηδεν .........

----------

